# Changer le lecteur de CD sur iMac G3



## kertruc (20 Décembre 2002)

bonjour

je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de changer le lecteur de CD sur les iMac G3 (j'ai un CDRW), car j'aimerais avoir un combo...

une solution externe pas trop chère sinon ??

merci


----------



## Zitoune (20 Décembre 2002)

Oui, c'est possible, il faut "juste" démonter la coque (et surtout ne pas égarer de pièces...)


----------



## kertruc (21 Décembre 2002)

merci

Quelqu'un a déjà expérimenté ça ??

C'est le fait que ce soit un mange-disque qui me trouble, ça doit pas être commun comme matériel...

Mais sinon, je pourrais m'orienter vers un externe FW, mais je ne trouve que des graveurs pas des lecteurs de DVD...


----------



## Zitoune (22 Décembre 2002)

J'ai remplacé le lecteur CD de mon iMac350 par un lecteur DVD : ce n'est pas très compliqué à condition d'être délicat...
Mettre un graveur à la place, il me semble que ça a aussi déjà été fait : consulte les archives de ce forum !


PS : pour trouver un graveur "mange-disque", regarde chez  OWC


----------



## Telonioos (22 Décembre 2002)

Salut,

Va voir sur les forums de www.macbidouille.fr, il y a plein de post concernant le remplacement de lecteur ou de disque dur sur les imac G3, prend le temps de faire une recherche, j'y ai personnellement trouvé mon bonheur !!!

Il sont vraiment géniaux sur ce forum, et sur ce site aussi !!!!


----------



## Telonioos (22 Décembre 2002)

petite correction

www.macbidouille.com  !!!!!  et non pas .fr

voili voilà


----------



## melaure (22 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zitoune:</font><hr />* J'ai remplacé le lecteur CD de mon iMac350 par un lecteur DVD : ce n'est pas très compliqué à condition d'être délicat...
Mettre un graveur à la place, il me semble que ça a aussi déjà été fait : consulte les archives de ce forum !


PS : pour trouver un graveur "mange-disque", regarde chez  OWC *<hr /></blockquote>

Préfère le graveur au DVD car ta machine est incapable de lire des films ...


----------



## Zitoune (22 Décembre 2002)

Si, si, il peut le faire !


----------



## melaure (22 Décembre 2002)

J'avais oublié que cet iMac 350 avait une Rage 128. Dans ce cas en effet le lecteur de DVD est intéressant ... Merci Zitoune.


----------



## Zitoune (23 Décembre 2002)

D'aileurs, est-ce que quelqu'un saurait comment utiliser l'application "lecteur DVD MacOS9.2"  sous 8.6 ?


----------



## kertruc (24 Décembre 2002)

... et en externe, ça marche ?
un vendeur m'a dit que ça craignait pour la lecture de films un DVD externe...
mais les vendeurs vous savez...  ;-)


----------



## Telonioos (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kernnac:</font><hr />* ... et en externe, ça marche ?
un vendeur m'a dit que ça craignait pour la lecture de films un DVD externe...
mais les vendeurs vous savez...  ;-)   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bien sur que ça marche en externe !!!
Tu as raison, il faut se méfier des vendeurs, les trois quart du temps, ce qui les intéresse, c'est de vendre !!!!!!
Mais un lecteur de DVD en externe est une très bonne solution !!!!!
Sinon la meilleure à mon avis concernant ton problème


----------



## kertruc (24 Décembre 2002)

merci !

tu me conseilles un modèle ?


----------



## kertruc (24 Décembre 2002)

je viens de jeter un oeil sur Macway pour acheter un DVD externe et j'ai été surpris par l'avertissement :

"N.B : Certains iMac ont un réglage d'usine défectueux de la luminosité de l'écran rendant la lecture de DVD extrêmement sombre (inutilisable). D'autres Machines ont également un écran externe trop sombre. Pour vous assurez que le problème ne vous affectera pas, allez dans le tableau de bord moniteur et étalonner votre écran (bouton "couleurs"). Lors de cette calibration, on vous demande de régler la luminosité telle qu'une ellipse grise se fonde dans un carré noir. Si, malgré la luminosité poussée au maximum, vous ne parvenez pas à voir l'ellipse grise, c'est que vous êtes affecté par le problème. Contactez alors le constructeur de l'écran, ou Apple si c'est un iMac. "

je n'arrive effectivement pas à voir l'éllipse...

Quelqu'un a qqc là dessus ? 
ça marche qd même ?


----------



## kertruc (6 Janvier 2004)

Un an après toujours rien ?


----------



## daffyb (11 Janvier 2004)

bon, ben je vais te répondre alors.
Si tu changes ton lecteur, je veux bien te le racheter...
Pour ce qui est de la luminosité, c'est pas un problème. Moi même j'ai été touché par cela. Quand tu ouvriras ton mac, un coup de tournevis où il faut et tout rentre dans l'ordre. C'est très facile, et l'ouverture d'un iMac n'est pas si difficile qu'on le laisse entendre.


----------



## kertruc (11 Janvier 2004)

Je viens de changer mon DD, et effectivement c'est très facile d'ouvrir un iMac... fingers in the nose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le coup de tournevis dont tu parles c'est pour régler la luminosité ??
Si c'est le cas, je suis intéressé... 
Je n'ai toujours pas osé acheter un lecteur de DVD à cause de cela (remarque je pourrais faire comme tout le monde, acheter à la FNAC, essayer, et rendre... mais bon...).
Donc si tu connais le truc pour régler la luminosité, je suis preneur !


----------

